# RE: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor



## chewbacca5000 (May 15, 2013)

*RE: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*

I just picked this up yesterday the tank is probably junk, but the pump appears to be solid. I would like to know the horsepower, and a source for repair kits. Just turning over by hand I know this thing will make some serious air.

It was made by American Brake Shoe Company Kellogg Division, Rochester, NY Model A330 Serial C172134. Thanks in advance!

-Kyle

Kellogg 330 Air Compressor Serial C172134 - YouTube


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*

Hi ad welcome to TSF

Did the previous owner give you any information about it, like what size motor or engine they used it with. I would guess maybe 5 HP electric. That seems to be a popular size motors used on bigger compressors.

May depend on the pulley size and RPM's of the motor before you are able to figure that out. You will need to find out the RPM requirement for the compressor.

Quick google search I found this site:

About Air Compressors 

I would try them, maybe they could help with your questions.

Good luck!

BG


----------



## chewbacca5000 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*



Basementgeek said:


> Hi ad welcome to TSF
> 
> Did the previous owner give you any information about it, like what size motor or engine they used it with. I would guess maybe 5 HP electric. That seems to be a popular size motors used on bigger compressors.
> 
> ...


The previous owner said that the electric motor was a 5HP HD instustrial 3 phase. The small pulley was around 6". I will call back and see if he knows for sure.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*

Something else here Kellogg American Lubricated Piston Units - Air Compressor Equipment


----------



## chewbacca5000 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*



joeten said:


> Something else here Kellogg American Lubricated Piston Units - Air Compressor Equipment


Thanks this is helpful. I am pretty certain it is a 5HP. From what I have gathered so far it is a late 40s compressor and that is why it is so hard to find information on. I called a supply house and they said parts are impossible to find, but ebay has parts for the 330 which makes me wonder if they are the correct parts.

Here is the ebay listing 
Kellogg American 330 Rebuild Tune Up Kit Air Compressor Parts TUK330 | eBay

It may not matter I know it makes air just turning it from hand.


----------



## chewbacca5000 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*

Ok so I contacted the Ebay seller, Pacificaircompressors and they gave me the low down on the Kellogg 330. The Kellogg 330 runs at a very slow RPM which means the lower end, rods, pistons, and rings don't go bad too often. The main wear part is the valves and you can do a simple test by holding your hand over the intake while the compressor is running if you get suction without blow back they your valves are in good working order. The valves are the main wear parts on these units.

In tip top condition this pump can put out up to 18 CFM which is enough to drive my 100lbs pressure pot. It makes my 3 HP pump from cambell hausfeld look like a guppy.

I still would like to know more about pump like is there an unloader or anything other features it may have. It is truly a sweet piece of Americana.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*

Sorry that is all I found on it


----------



## chewbacca5000 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*



joeten said:


> Sorry that is all I found on it



No worries all the help I can get is appreciated. I should be ok until the next phase pressure testing the tank.

Thanks Again!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*

The unloader just could be in the line going into tank, right at the tank. 

BG


----------



## chewbacca5000 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*



Basementgeek said:


> The unloader just could be in the line going into tank, right at the tank.
> 
> BG


Yeah that is what it must be. Just wondering because I have heard of different setup with unloader and some seemed problematic. This unit looks to be a straight forward as it gets.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*

Before running out and buying a 5HP motor I would hook up a much smaller motor to it (1/2HP-1HP) so you could check out to see if it basically could work OK as is.

No clue how to check out the tank for sure.

BG


----------



## chewbacca5000 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*



Basementgeek said:


> Before running out and buying a 5HP motor I would hook up a much smaller motor to it (1/2HP-1HP) so you could check out to see if it basically could work OK as is.
> 
> No clue how to check out the tank for sure.
> 
> BG


This is exactly what I plan on doing see how it goes with a smaller motor before making any decisions.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*

A smaller motor will at least build up some pressure. I would keep the pump RPM's below 500.

BG


----------



## chewbacca5000 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*



Basementgeek said:


> A smaller motor will at least build up some pressure. I would keep the pump RPM's below 500.
> 
> BG


I know it has been awhile since I have updated this thread, but I tried a smaller motor not sure of the HP it just did not have enough juice to turn the pump. Good news is that the pump is quit and puts out decent air. Will pressure test the tank next when I get some time.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*

Sounds good.

BG


----------



## chewbacca5000 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*

I know it has been a few weeks since I have last updated this thread and have made some good progress since my last post. I have done a test run of the pump and it puts out good air and is able to fill the 120 gallon tank to 120 PSI in under 5 minutes. That is alot of air and am happy with that part of it.

Now I think I need a new check valve since it is back feeding from the tank into the compressor head. Once I hit 120 PSI or so it just does not want to turn over anymore and freezes until I just about empty the tank.

Am I right to think this is just a matter of replacing a check valve, or could there be a bigger issue with the pump.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*

I too think it is the check valve. You have too much head pressure to restart. 
There should also be some kind of head unloader, but the un loader is possible part of the check valve, mine is.

BG


----------



## chewbacca5000 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*

I don't know alot about air compressors and I got this with a tank and pump no plumbing or controls. I was just trying to do a simple test so there is no unloader hooked up and and doubt there is a working check valve.

Here is an image of the in tank unloader with the 1/8 hole for the unloader.










I am using gas, but will go electric if that is less complicated and quieter. Here is my unloader









Any help with plumbing would be appreciated.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*

I wish I knew anything really about a gas engine powered air compressor on how they work, but don't.

Maybe check them out to make sure that the valves do move freely, maybe use WD 40 to loosen them up. On electric ones I think all they use is a combination check valve/head unloader in the tank from the compressor. The unloader on electric compressor is a lot smaller than 1/8 inch pipe.

Yes making it electric powered would be much quieter, but a big electric motor required a lot volts/amps to run. They also have a pressure switch to kill the motor when the tank reaches a certain pressure. I think most gas powered ones are only used outside and when no electric is available. Gas is never to be used inside.

All I can suggest is clean up the valves the best you can.

BG


----------



## chewbacca5000 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*

Ok here is the latest update my friend sold me an 11 HP Honda engine and I did a few test after installing a check valve on the tank and initial test were looking very good. Everything pumped up right up to 200 PSI so the pump and tank are good.

My latest challenge is belt tension and alignment I keep having problems with the belt coming loose, but I only have one belt out of three that were originally on the flywheel of the Kellogg pump. The 11HP honda only has 1.

I don't have a decent mounting either and when the 11HP Honda is under load it vibrates pretty bad. Just using perforated angle which is sorta flimsy.

Any suggestions to get an affordable mounting system would be appreciated.

With electrics you can get a nice mount plate like this one


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*

Some thing like that would work IF you can find one that will work with your engine.

BG


----------



## chewbacca5000 (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Kellogg A330 Two Stage Air Compressor*

Ok finally got everything sorted out with the exception of changing the drain location.

I am powering the Kellogg A330 with a 5HP 1740 Leeson single phase motor with a 5.15" pulley. The compressor has a 18" pulley. Originally I had a 6" on the motor and was pulling 29 amps! Way too much. Changing the pulleys slow the compressor from 580 RPM to 507 RPM. This change reduced the amps to 22. Going to synthetic oil reduced the load another full 2 amps.

So now with the 5" pulley and the synthetic compressor oil from Lowes I am at 20 amps and making air! Wanted to update this in case anyone else in the world is trying to revive one of the awesome machines. Made in USA. Nearly 67 years old and still makes air!


----------

